# CSUSA Mini Group Buy



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2009)

CLOSED CLOSED CLOSED


Cheap guy wants to save 25%! Needs a few friends to make it work!

Post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm.

I am running a CSUSA "mini buy". All props to Chris for the monsters he undertakes, but I just can't handle it! This is open to the first 15 respondents who are willing to work with the following restrictions:

PAYPAL or Gift Certificates only....I will be placing the order no later than Sunday, May 3. Have to have paypal funded or gift cert numbers by Saturday, May 2, 11:59 PM (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about)

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $9.80 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. Any shipping overcharges will be donated back to IAP. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $12.95 which is 50% bigger.

NO Backorders. see that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

That's the end of my "special" terms. 

Text below freely pilfered from previous buys....

PAYPAL ONLY Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

Gift Certificates: If you are using gift certificates, please email me a list of the certificate numbers and their corresponding amounts. Your gift certificates can be used to cover part or all of the shipping costs.

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $9.80 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $12.95 which is 50% bigger.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping. As stated above, any shipping variance will go back to IAP.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I have worked it this way with buyers from England, Canada and Australia and I think it is the easiest, most accurate and process with the fewest steps on both sides.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

Here is how you should calculate your cost:

Total up the cost of kits, bushing and whatever you are buying. The prices listed reflect the volume discount.

Multiply that total by 1.01. Explained below.

Add the cost of shipping ($9.80).

If you are purchasing Insurance, add the appropriate amount.

If you are using Gift Certificates, subtract that amount.

If using Paypal, add $0.31 and multiply by 1.03 to come up with your total.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 28, 2009)

*I'm IN*

Count me  in. I can use 20 or so kits.  Rich H

I'llput an order together now  Thanks I have been waiting for a group buy.


----------



## TomW (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in for a small amount
Tom


----------



## lwalden (Apr 28, 2009)

Count me in as well. Likely in the 10 to 15 kit range.


----------



## rej19 (Apr 28, 2009)

Jon, I would like to be in. Is there going to be a minimum per person to make sure you get to their minimum for the discount? Thanks


Read your response below. Great!


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2009)

no minimums per person...just make sure the discount is worth the extra shipping and fees!  I am sure we'll make the hundred with plenty of room!


----------



## tbroye (Apr 28, 2009)

Jon

I will be in for some kits and tubes.  Will have to look at your spreadsheet first.


----------



## warreng8170 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in for 10-15 kits at least.

Thanks!


----------



## propencity (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in for 20 to 25 kits. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2009)

Any CSUSA kit can be ordered.  If the kit you want is not included in the spreadsheet, please add it to the end of the list.


----------



## igran7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in for a few John.


----------



## chuybregts (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Jon, I'd like to get pick up some kits too.  Please add me to your list.


----------



## tdibiasio (Apr 28, 2009)

Please add me to the list if possible

I will be in for 10 or more kits


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2009)

That's 10...room for 5 more!


----------



## dennisg (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in for 10 or 15 kits. thanks for doing this.


----------



## DaveM (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in for a few kits too.  

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BruceK (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll go in for some!


----------



## foneman (Apr 28, 2009)

*mee too*

I would be interested in buying in on some kits too.


----------



## jack barnes (Apr 28, 2009)

Count me in

jack


----------



## louie (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't bother to count, but I'm in if I'm in.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2009)

And louie makes a full house....check your PM's guys...details shortly.

Jon


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 29, 2009)

Jon

If anyone drops out I would be interested in some Aeros.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 29, 2009)

Darn that was fast any chance of getting in for a couple kits


----------



## wolftat (Apr 29, 2009)

What happened? It was all just a blur.....LOL


----------



## tbroye (Apr 30, 2009)

jon

Senet my spreadsheet.  Now to kick the feral momma cat and kittens out of my shop so I can work.


----------



## diamundgem (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I need 5 Jr Emperor kits  (2) 050-4191    and (3) 050-4192 pens.
I couldn't find a price list here on this thread and I am out of town. Please send my total asap and I will pay with Paypal  include ins.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 30, 2009)

Blinked and missed it.


----------



## dennisg (May 3, 2009)

Anyone heard from Jon since yesterday afternoon? I never received the paypal info.


----------



## arw01 (May 3, 2009)

Darn, didn't log in for a couple of days, just did some lurking and missed it!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 4, 2009)

OK guys, everyone paid and order went in yesterday, just a couple of not in stock items, I will refund with the packages.  I don't have the CSUSA delivery time yet, but expect it to leave there today, they usually make same day shipping a priority....wound up with a total of almost 400 items and $3400!  biggest group for me (and probably my limit!).  Wil keep you posted when I get shipping info.
Jon


----------



## bruce119 (May 4, 2009)

Good job Jon Thanks for keeping us posted and THANKS for doing it.


----------



## dennisg (May 4, 2009)

Good job Jon, I like the idea of just a few buyers or only a couple kits and a fast buy time. This one may be the fastest one I got involved in. Thanks again.


----------



## TomW (May 4, 2009)

dennisg said:


> Good job Jon, I like the idea of just a few buyers or only a couple kits and a fast buy time. This one may be the fastest one I got involved in. Thanks again.


 

Yep, Great job Jon... In fact, some of us got together and voted....  you can run a mini group buy evey 2 weeks for eternity!

Thanks
Tom


----------



## GoodTurns (May 4, 2009)

package has shipped from CSUSA, YESSSS!


----------



## DaveM (May 4, 2009)

Great job!  This was really well organized, thanks again for running it.

Now, I can't wait for my retros!  I already got excited and drilled blanks for one more than I ordered!   (Boy, I thought I had that counting thing down, but I may have to get retrained again.)

Dave


----------



## louie (May 4, 2009)

This was my first group buy. You mean they all don't happen this fast?

Thanks again Jon.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 5, 2009)

UPS has posted an expected delivery of 5/11...little on the slow side, hopefully it gets in early!


----------



## RDH79 (May 5, 2009)

*Ups*

UPS is very slow tothe east coast. That willbe thedsate youwill get it. I always request USPS Priority. Just some info for future ordering from CSUSA  Thanks for doing this buy. Rich H.


----------



## drferry (May 6, 2009)

Jon,

Is this thing closed?  I hope so, then I won't have to buy the 20 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded kits that I want.  If it isn't closed, I guess that's my order, doggone it!

Thanks for doing this, by the way.

DRF


----------



## rej19 (May 6, 2009)

Jon, thanks for the info and the effort. Can't wait to use some new items that I've never tried before. I agree with the idea of smaller quick group buys. They could happen more often that way. I have to commend those who have done some of the monster buys. I can't imagine the time it takes. Once I get a little more familiar with everything I'll be happy to try one or help someone else.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 6, 2009)

drferry said:


> Jon,
> 
> Is this thing closed?  I hope so, then I won't have to buy the 20 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded kits that I want.  If it isn't closed, I guess that's my order, doggone it!
> 
> ...



Ha, i was way too late too and would've gotten some of those same kits too


----------



## GoodTurns (May 11, 2009)

38 pound box of pen parts delivered to my office today....sorting tonight.
Jon


----------



## TomW (May 11, 2009)

What could possibly be more important for the day today???

Tom



GoodTurns said:


> 38 pound box of pen parts delivered to my office today....sorting tonight.
> Jon


----------



## GoodTurns (May 11, 2009)

TomW said:


> What could possibly be more important for the day today???
> 
> Tom



getting paid at my REAL job!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 12, 2009)

*Tgtoindiaalunt*

OK, maybe a little too vague...thank god that's over, I never do it again, at least until next time!

Everything is boxed up and labeled, PO in the AM...y'all should have your packages by Friday.

I THINK everything made it into the right boxes...double checked (at least!)

IF you are missing anything (that was not refunded), please let me know ASAP.  I don't have any leftovers, so think I got 'em right.

Thanks for playing....someone else's turn......


----------



## dennisg (May 14, 2009)

Jon, I received my package today. Thanks for doing this buy, now I can try an expensive kit. The order was nicely packaged and arrived with no damage.


----------



## RDH79 (May 14, 2009)

Jon, Got my orde this morning. Heading out to the lathe rightnow. Thanks for doing this buy. Nice and quick  Thanks Again  Rich h.


----------



## TomW (May 14, 2009)

Wahoo!

Thanks Jon!

Tom


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2009)

I too received my order and everything was there that was suppose to be and well packaged. Thank you for doing the group buy. As with others that put the effort to run these, it does not go un noticed and is appreciated. Have a good day.:usflag:


----------



## louie (May 14, 2009)

Jon, my package arrived today. Everything is in order and nicely packaged as the others have already noted. 

Nice job, Thanks again, Lou


----------



## tbroye (May 14, 2009)

Jon

Package arrived here on the west coast at 2:47pm this afternoon.  Yahoo.  Thanks for all you hard work.


----------



## bruce119 (May 14, 2009)

Got mine also Thanks Jon for the hard work and commitment to a fast turn around.

Good job
Bruce


----------



## BruceK (May 14, 2009)

You can add another happy customer to the list!  Like everyone else I must say thank you for doing this group buy.


----------



## lwalden (May 14, 2009)

Jon, got home from Atlanta this evening and there was a box from you waiting for me! Everything looks great, thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## foneman (May 14, 2009)

Got my package in the mail this evening. All was received in great shape. Thanks Jon for doing this for all of us!!
John


----------



## DaveM (May 15, 2009)

I got my pens today too.  Thank you very much for running an excellent buy.

Dave


----------



## chuybregts (May 15, 2009)

Just picked up my kits from the post office.  Everything looks good!  Thanks Jon!


----------



## rej19 (May 15, 2009)

Jon, Picked mine up at the post office today and everything looks great. Thanks for the time and effort it takes to pull these off. I you had help sorting and packing thank them also!


----------



## jack barnes (May 16, 2009)

Jon mine arrived a couple days ago.  Great job thank you

Jack


----------

